# Nut Job....



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

Howdy!
Light Hearted thread here...
Does anybody else's wife just randomly grab and fondle your balls? My wife does all the time (daily) and seems to get great pleasure from it!
She will come up behind me as I'm cooking or brushing my teeth and reach around to fondle the sack, or when we are laying down in bed she wont let me rest without having her 'fondle'. She sometimes sings while doing this, just to make it seem more annoying as she says she loves my reaction due to it tiickling so much. 
Does anyone else do this!? Lol !


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Well I do like to fondle them while doing as bj, butvu asually thats it. Hubby never said they were ticklish though. Hmmmm...might have to check that out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

daboss said:


> Howdy!
> Light Hearted thread here...
> Does anybody else's wife just randomly grab and fondle your balls? My wife does all the time (daily) and seems to get great pleasure from it!
> She will come up behind me as I'm cooking or brushing my teeth and reach around to fondle the sack, or when we are laying down in bed she wont let me rest without having her 'fondle'. She sometimes sings while doing this, just to make it seem more annoying as she says she loves my reaction due to it tiickling so much.
> Does anyone else do this!? Lol !


Lucky guy! I hope this is the biggest problem you face in life. :rofl:


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wife has never done that but clearly, yours has a balls thing. Good for you. :smthumbup:

That tells me she is adventurous and just goes for it. You have a good woman there.


----------



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone! Once I posted this I wondered if anyone would! Haha. Luckily this is probably our 'biggest problem' Happyquest so we can't complain too much 
And she is a good woman  
I just find it funny that SHE finds it to be so amusing! Luckily she doesn't do this in public She will even occationally do this when she is giving me a bj, and the sensation of that with her mouth will straight away tip me over the edge- between giggles! Haha!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

tell her you find twisting her nipples amusing


----------



## daboss (Jan 18, 2013)

Nah i wouldn't get any enjoyment out of that. I will suck ther knees and her elbows and she hates it, says it makes her feels like screaming and vomiting at the same time. 
Fun times


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

I am more of an @ss lady, myself 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roostr (Oct 20, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

She is the female version of a 'boob groper'. 
Only a problem...if it's a problem. Do you want it to stop?

I do this occasionally to hubby and he gets a boner immediately and I know not to do it unless i'm happy to... follow through.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

No, but I don't go for much play/touching with those because of how much it tickles. So she doesn't go there that often. I do like to randomly grab her boobs though, much more often than she likes.


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I do that. Mostly because I know HE likes it! I don't sing tho.... good idea!


----------



## it is what it is (Jun 13, 2012)

After lovemaking, I had a partner that would place my hand on his balls for "after play", he said he didn't know what it was, but he enjoyed having his balls cradled in my hands afterwards. Nothing rough, I just held them softly until we usually fell asleep. Very nice, I enjoyed it as well.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Mine does that pretty much all the time in my dreams, not so much in real life....yet.


----------



## ClimbingTheWalls (Feb 16, 2013)

I used to do that. Minus the singing.


----------

